# dicyclomine (bentyl)



## karlastitches (Mar 18, 2003)

I have posted here but it was some time ago. I was just wondering if anyone else had spasms in their stomach, instead of their colon? It is so wierd, it doesn't hurt as bad as the ones in your colon, but it is very annoying. It feels like really sharp hunger pains. Has anyone else had this? Also, my gi prescribed dicyclomine, which is the generic for bentyl, I was wondering how long it takes for the med to work. I took Bentyl about 12 years ago for my colon, but i have forgotten how long it takes. Any help would be greatly appreciated.Karla


----------



## selenae25 (Apr 4, 2004)

I take bentyl for cramping and it works very well for me. It works as soon as it disolves into my bloodstream, about twenty min or so. I have side effects from it though and can not take it if i'm going to drive, so i do not take it unless I'm having severe cramps.


----------



## Vicky19 (Mar 17, 2003)

i take bentyl 3 times a day too. i first started taking it about a yr ago and it was great. it took a few days for me to notice any difference tho. i also take a low dose anti depressant for pain which helps soooooo much!


----------



## sum1tryingtogetby (Feb 11, 2004)

when does the lightheaded feeling go away???i been on it about a week and still makes me woozy


----------

